# March spearfishing video



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope you guys enjoy. 

http://vimeo.com/m/63125871


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

nicely done!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Cool video.

Kevin


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh man I miss these videos. Got my fix for now. What's the story on these dives? How far out, what was the date? Looked like one was at an oil rig?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Kinda looked like the Antares and the Tenneco rig? Awesome video thank you for sharing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

marmidor said:


> Kinda looked like the Antares and the Tenneco rig?


 Yep, you are correct.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

How big was that AJ the guy standing on the bottom shot? 

You don't waste any time Jeremy...you take them when they are still green. I'm a whimp...I wait until the big ones bleed out a bit.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> How big was that AJ the guy standing on the bottom shot?


That is Drew(tankbanger), it was 52lbs.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

coolbluestreak said:


> That is Drew(tankbanger), it was 52lbs.


WOW what a BEAST!!!


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

WoAaaaaaaaa,,, nice !


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> That is Drew(tankbanger), it was 52lbs.


Nice...I figured it went 50+.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn Nice Fish. I am ready to get back out there.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome video. If you don't mind me asking, where were you at in the beginning of the video? When you were standing on bottom?


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video bro.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thank you!*

Loved the video. Great AJ-fest. I can't wait to get back out there. It put a smile on my face while here at work. Now, if I could just get a translation of what the girl was singing about...


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

That was bad ass


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

dude you must have a freezer full of AJ meat!


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

Very Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

you take them when they are still green


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Guessing from the music you are making fish tacos? Awsome video!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

kandv2000 said:


> Guessing from the music you are making fish tacos? Awsome video!


Lol, thanks man!


----------

